
The Master JavaScript Course Has Been Released (197 Spots Remaining) - erikgrueter
http://www.masterjavascript.io/lp/master-javascript-course-1
======
gus_massa
You submitted 7 post of pages of the same site in an hour.

From the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _Please don 't submit so many links at once that the new page is dominated
> by your submissions._

